# Spoiler pls what composer(s) Singer Pur, Beauty Farm,, graindelllavoix, plan in futur



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There my favorite ensemble en needless to says i have all there release of rrenaissance era ,theyy venture in whit excellence, so please tell me 

when is there gonna be a new Singer Pur whit whom?
When is there gonna be a new BeautyFarm and who the candiidate of franco-fleemish geneous?
The same question goes for graindelavoix pls

So i hope some insider will tell me, like oh deprrofundis Beauty Farm are working on i.e manchicourt or wathever affored mention eensemble of choice and brilliance..

:tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

You could probably ask Beauty Farm at their Facebook site:
https://m.facebook.com/beautyfarmfrabernardo/


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> There my favorite ensemble en needless to says i have all there release of rrenaissance era ,theyy venture in whit excellence, so please tell me
> 
> when is there gonna be a new Singer Pur whit whom?
> When is there gonna be a new BeautyFarm and who the candiidate of franco-fleemish geneous?
> ...


Why don't you come to Utrecht in August, and ask Bjorn Schmelzer?

https://oudemuziek.nl/agenda/


----------

